# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > GM Needed Epic/Mythic Legendary Leftover's Elimination seeking GM for Pathfinder 1E game

## angelpalm

Since there are 2 other Epic pathfinder games recruiting right now I wanted to try and see if there was any interest for those that don't get chosen (and really anyone else ) in using their characters in a tournament style encounter.   A little 1v1 or team action between consenting godlings lol.   

That being said I wanted to use the greater of both already established campaigns with only one caveat.   I would rather the homebrew/unpublished stuff be kept to stuff that is related to epic levels as shown here.  I also would like for anything that we make to be the same across the board so no two characters having their own interpretations of an epic progression for their class it all needs to be agreed upon.   The same weird classes with the exception of homebrew or unpublished stuff like FFd20 because I loathe it(sorry for all those that chose to use Freelancer).  3.5 stuff would also be relegated to epic material only.  But yeah other than that go nuts, use all the crazy stuff you can find that is published somewhere linkable.  No cohorts though, like I think Llyarden said in his thread this should be about the pc.  

*Characters are gestalt and mythic but I say we crank up the level and ranks and go ahead and make the pc's 30th level with 5 mythic ranks 
*
*Maybe give them a 55 point buy to meet in the middle of those crazy rolls and the previous 30 pb because why not lol.  
*
I already made a whole new epic feat that I posted in the previous thread that I will post back on here shortly as I would like to use the firs post to collect everything agreed upon if possible.  Was thinking this could be a free for all as well with a big old map but I don't know anyone crazy enough about maps that would want to spend all their time making something worth playing on.

----------


## greenpotato

It might be simpler to just plug in the already finished characters than rebuild everything to your preferences/standards.

----------


## angelpalm

> It might be simpler to just plug in the already finished characters than rebuild everything to your preferences/standards.


I think we can do okay omitting the freelancer/oscemlo/etc other untested/unbalanced homebrew stuff.  There was already plenty of arguing surrounding that stuff in the original threads and I would to contain said arguing/debating in them as well.  Don't bring it here thank you.

----------


## Thunder999

Do you actually need a GM for PVP?

----------


## angelpalm

> Do you actually need a GM for PVP?


Depends on how we handle it but I think if it's just a simple 1v1 we just need someone to make sure everything is on the up and up.

----------


## samduke

> Since there are 2 other Epic pathfinder games recruiting right now I wanted to try and see if there was any interest for those that don't get chosen (and really anyone else ) in using their characters in a tournament style encounter.   A little 1v1 or team action between consenting godlings lol.   
> 
> That being said I wanted to use the greater of both already established campaigns with only one caveat.   I would rather the homebrew/unpublished stuff be kept to stuff that is related to epic levels as shown here.  I also would like for anything that we make to be the same across the board so no two characters having their own interpretations of an epic progression for their class it all needs to be agreed upon.   The same weird classes with the exception of homebrew or unpublished stuff like FFd20 because I loathe it(sorry for all those that chose to use Freelancer).  3.5 stuff would also be relegated to epic material only.  But yeah other than that go nuts, use all the crazy stuff you can find that is published somewhere linkable.  No cohorts though, like I think Llyarden said in his thread this should be about the pc.  
> 
> *Characters are gestalt and mythic but I say we crank up the level and ranks and go ahead and make the pc's 30th level with 5 mythic ranks 
> *
> *Maybe give them a 55 point buy to meet in the middle of those crazy rolls and the previous 30 pb because why not lol.  
> *
> I already made a whole new epic feat that I posted in the previous thread that I will post back on here shortly as I would like to use the firs post to collect everything agreed upon if possible.  Was thinking this could be a free for all as well with a big old map but I don't know anyone crazy enough about maps that would want to spend all their time making something worth playing on.


well I am not huge on PVP 

that out of the way I would love to see a gm pick up a gestalt level 30 ( 3.x/PF ) game and if mythic is involved fine
other things to look at background skills and oaths

as it sits though if it is to be PVP, I am NOT Interested

otherwise tentatively interested

----------


## angelpalm

> well I am not huge on PVP 
> 
> that out of the way I would love to see a gm pick up a gestalt level 30 ( 3.x/PF ) game and if mythic is involved fine
> other things to look at background skills and oaths
> 
> as it sits though if it is to be PVP, I am NOT Interested
> 
> otherwise tentatively interested


I don't think an actual campaign would be viable.   I think I seen some ppl mention one-shots or modules that would support a 30 lvl character but idk about gestalt.  


How about something that isn't 1v1, maybe team based with 3v3 with some base setup and your base being something that your team protects.  First team to destroy or take over the others base wins as opposed to just killing each other?

----------


## Yas392

> I don't think an actual campaign would be viable.   I think I seen some ppl mention one-shots or modules that would support a 30 lvl character but idk about gestalt.  
> 
> 
> How about something that isn't 1v1, maybe team based with 3v3 with some base setup and your base being something that your team protects.  First team to destroy or take over the others base wins as opposed to just killing each other?


How about a one-shot boss encounter? I have seen some executed in discord and it is effective for high level fun.

----------


## angelpalm

> How about a one-shot boss encounter? I have seen some executed in discord and it is effective for high level fun.


That might be something to consider

----------


## samduke

well here is my opinion on pc or pc's vs a single boss type encounter. most encounters at this level are godlike regardless so if someone can create or find an appropriate monster then they can find several, but refuse to put the effort into an adventure that could be fun to play, some one shots attempt this but usually fall short with various reasons. and there really is no real reason for a person to spend time building or modifying a pc to this level for a single boss fight. 

my opinions on PVP whether 1 vs. 1 or 2 or 3 or 5 or 1 million.. its the same opinion... EXAMPLE person builds PC Alpha, and even if it is not shared, someone has to have a copy of that sheet to make certain they are on the level, and then we have PC Beta that requires the same thing, guess what you now have a gm who is stuck making sure they fight fair as it were.. and that then goes into the PC themselves no one person builds the exact same thing 99% of the time , so you have disparity in that alpha may or may not be able to even touch beta and vice versa. Now given rulesets keep folks to building with the same rules but strictly based on the premise of the OP using all sorts of things that are 3pp homebrew ect is just a nightmare for anyone that thinks they want to play mediator in a 1 vs 1 style fight. that is like me stating I have a pc that is immune to everything... Not fun to play, play against or moderate.

No I have zero interest at all in PVP of any sort

----------


## angelpalm

Yeah I kinda feel the same way which is why I didn't want to include all the crazy homebrew because honestly combing through someone's sheet that is just a big dumper dive of abilities/class features that I have to read up on/research to make sure it is correct when it probably isn't even remotely balanced or playtested is just the least fun thing I can think of having to do with my ti

Like how hard is it for us to say "lets allow published/playtested material while also making an allowance for stuff that we can all agree upon when it comes to the epic stuff".  As opposed to everyone having their own special homebrew for the same exact class that then needs to be checked over for the umpteenth time.  We honestly dip enough as it is without having to incorporate classes that aren't even classes anymore and just chassis for you to cherry pick what you feel will make your special snowflake character that much stronger.    Like I would personally be more interested on the Gm side of things if I didn't have to deal with that kind of stuff and could just glance at a sheet and few notes/math and be like "yeah that looks sound".

----------


## QuantumFlash

It seems the simplest way is to pare things down, if you really don't want to have to deal with the considerations, to essentially only first party content with certain exceptions for the epic tier content.  It certainly would simplify things immensely if the only 3rd party or homebrew content was merely Jesse's EPH and maybe custom epic progressions for classes not in that document.

Edit: As regards PvP, I myself could go for that sort of simplified content for building in a team battle scenario, given enough people. One of the problems of epic is, assuming you don't have classes which just allow cherry picking every possible ability, is it ends up possibly a bit rock-paper-scissors if you really specialize, so party builds might help round things out and not have to worry as much about having a counter for everything. I'd also suggest that teams get picked before building characters so they can synergize if desired.

----------


## BelGareth

I might be interested in running a grand Melee-Magthere.

though, I think all PC's in a Melee-Magthere might be a little overkill, and a little hard to track. 

Maybe a tournament.

----------


## Enceladus

I'm of the same thought as Samduke regarding PvP even if it is some tournament fashion. Only real way to by pass the PC Alpha is to severally limit on what classes are allowed or allowed to be gestalt. Something like allowed only one base class and one selection of multiclass/prc. Naturally this brings up complaints about things being very regulated and not allowing people to play what they want. There is the alternative of some random determination for class/race/etc. but again probably not what people really want.

I'm for the adventure aspect as there are two sets that come to mind that could be used. If going the short adventure route then there is the E series from 4th edition that could be adapted to pathfinder rules. This was for this editions take on the clash between the death gods Orcus and The Raven Queen. Likewise there is are the  Immortal Rules which contained their own modules about the party ascending to godhood. (The Immortal Storm, Wrath of Olympus, and The Best of Intentions). In short both sets are designed for level 21-30 characters. 

If anything, one idea could be the characters beginning at level 21 where each level is perhaps a trial on their way to full godhood. Just because characters are high level does't means that every trial must be "kick in the door and kill the big bad evil".

Still a thought at least. I am sure as well there are other 3rd party publishers that have modules for high level game play to be used as well.

----------


## angelpalm

> It seems the simplest way is to pare things down, if you really don't want to have to deal with the considerations, to essentially only first party content with certain exceptions for the epic tier content.  It certainly would simplify things immensely if the only 3rd party or homebrew content was merely Jesse's EPH and maybe custom epic progressions for classes not in that document.
> 
> Edit: As regards PvP, I myself could go for that sort of simplified content for building in a team battle scenario, given enough people. One of the problems of epic is, assuming you don't have classes which just allow cherry picking every possible ability, is it ends up possibly a bit rock-paper-scissors if you really specialize, so party builds might help round things out and not have to worry as much about having a counter for everything. I'd also suggest that teams get picked before building characters so they can synergize if desired.


Plenty of paizo only games on the board already, no need to try and turn my thread into one as well.  




> I might be interested in running a grand Melee-Magthere.
> 
> though, I think all PC's in a Melee-Magthere might be a little overkill, and a little hard to track. 
> 
> Maybe a tournament.


tournament sounds nice.   I honestly dont care if ppl do 1v1's with their freelancer/ffd20 character I just know that I personally don't want to deal with them at all.

----------


## thethird

> I might be interested in running a grand Melee-Magthere.
> 
> though, I think all PC's in a Melee-Magthere might be a little overkill, and a little hard to track. 
> 
> Maybe a tournament.


A grand combat a la battle royale could be something like planswalker-highlanders playing xorvintaal at each other. Perhaps one person out of each different prime has reached a high enough power to be able to traverse to other primes and they want their prime to become the only one, ala kang the conqueror. I don't know if that sounds interesting as a pitch, but it seems like it would require a lot more oversight/adjudication/dming than a tournament.




> Plenty of paizo only games on the board already, no need to try and turn my thread into one as well.  
> 
> tournament sounds nice.   I honestly dont care if ppl do 1v1's with their freelancer/ffd20 character I just know that I personally don't want to deal with them at all.


Freelancer is like pizza. Pizza fits all, you can put everything into a pizza. Pizza isn't in itself bad, and you can make some very good pizzas. What's a good pizza might vary depending on what you want to accomplish (a neapolitan pizza or a chicago pizza are both good, and plenty different)... Damn, I want pizza now. The point I was trying to make is like I would have pizza every day of the week, it is the superior option. Just like Freelancer. BUT cooking pizza isn't that fun. Nor having too many pizzas at once, look, I love pizza but the more pizzas there are the less I value pizza. Pizza + chicken wings + ice cream > Pizza + Pizza + Pizza. Can we agree to bring different things to the party not only pizza?

----------


## Peccavi

I would be interested in playing in this, PVP or not.

----------

